# UK Spouse visa - Checklist



## jimbo5 (Oct 19, 2013)

Hi, My wife from Latin America and I have known each other on the internet around 8 years, met in person over 3 years ago. Lived together in her country for 6 months. I've visited her country 4 times and she's been to the UK once. We were married in her country nearly a year ago.

I have been working in the UK for a year now I changed jobs almost 6 months ago from a job that paid £15,000 pa to a one that pays £20,000 pa.

I'm just wondering what I need to supply to support her visa application? Also how do I physically get this evidence to the border agency? Here's a rough checklist I have, please can anyone spot anything unnecessary/missing?

Thanks

Evidence from Husband:

1. Employment contract
2. Letter from employer confirming length of employment, conduct, etc.
3. 6 months payslips from the job
4. 6 months bank statements from Natwest showiing payment from job
5. Letter from landlord confirming it's fine for wife to live in the flat
6. Photos of flat
7. Call history from Lebara showing I've called my wife.
8. Copy of my passport/driving licence showing no points
9. Copy of my degree certificate.


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

jimbo5 said:


> Hi, My wife from Latin America and I have known each other on the internet around 8 years, met in person over 3 years ago. Lived together in her country for 6 months. I've visited her country 4 times and she's been to the UK once. We were married in her country nearly a year ago.
> 
> I have been working in the UK for a year now I changed jobs almost 6 months ago from a job that paid £15,000 pa to a one that pays £20,000 pa.
> 
> ...


Your wife has to apply from her home country. You need to check the UKBA website for information that is specific to that country: UK Border Agency | Visas and immigration

Your license and degree certificate are not needed. There are many, many posts here that give examples of what documentation has been used, but choose what is needed for your circumstance.


----------

